# Hybrid Audio Technology Imagine I51-2



## rsjaurr (Apr 8, 2012)

I have brand new in new box well kept HAT Imagine I51-2 car speakers. These were never powered or installed box just opened to click some pics.

Hybrid Audio Technology Imagine I51-2


No reserve price, shipping is at actual depending upon location.


----------



## rsjaurr (Apr 8, 2012)

Bump
Last hour of auction! Going very cheap, current bid is $100.


----------

